# Can springs for an S13 be used for an S14



## new2the240 (Dec 3, 2007)

I recently crashed my S14 and am replacing a few parts of the rear suspension that were bent in the crash, While replacing these parts I remembered that I had a set of springs from my S13 and am not sure if I can use them on my S14 anyone have any idea? Also I need to replace the trailing arm but cannot find anywhere that has one. Any sites i could use to find one, Im trying to stay away from going through a dealer


----------

